
Accelerating sustainable startups w/ a list of problems - edwardog
Is there a maintained list of market-researched problems that exist in non-web-centric industries?<p>I’d love to see more web-based startups attack problems that businesses in industries like farming and forestry face instead of making more todo list phone apps.<p>Do lists like these exist? It’d be so awesome to point energetic students at something like this that came with librarians and domain experts to lead them on the right path to skipping having to wait to be inspired and hit with a knowingly-profitable/sustainable startup idea.
======
X4
Hi Edward,

I've asked myself the same question. My approach was data-driven and similar
to what @sitkack recommends you.

I really like that people like you exist and ask questions like that. The only
way to a better world imho.

I dislike @waxy's idea, because by putting a registration barrier he locks
ideas. I've the picture of a kobold hiding a sack of gold, hehe =) Don't get
me wrong, it's fun.

However, I was thinking that when I get enough data I can use prediction
algorithms for future trends, add a list of common problems to the fields to
be resolved. Then it should be possible to solve it using algorithms and input
of people only. Those people would be the modifier for the algorithm, by
telling their location specific problem with a question/answer game.

It should be possible to solve loghoritmically. You could ask people
questions, similar to the iphone game that guesses which artist you think of
by asking questions. log(2) 100 ~=7 (yes/no)

It could use Google-Trends/Google Prediction API or the new startup that
google bought to forecast future trends.

I've chosen my last idea using that method. But I haven't written the
algorithm down yet, so I followed it manually..

But the best way is to just go into a company and ask the
CEO/Engineer/Developer/Worker questions and do so for as many componies as
possible. Process that information into clean datasets and you can start to
work with that. That's Business Intelligence.

hope it doesn't sound too mad. If so, just forgot what you read. :P

------
waxy
We were trying to build one at <http://startups.org/ideas.html>, it's been
going interesting i might say especially as everything that was added up till
now was pure viral. We hope to see busier days though, we really want to do
something good for the community out of it.

------
sitkack
Take the list of new YC companies and extrapolate what PG thinks is important.
Might not have any bearing on reality, these startups are designed to get
flipped so the goals of YC are different the larger body.

